

Ask HN:I'm about(few days) to launch,any designer interested in helping? - revo_ads

The startup consists of an innovative kind of behavioral ad network based on Amazon Associates Products links. it will work in a similar adsense fashion. The inventory problem is solved already by the huge amazon products choice. The code is ready and have been tested throughly, i am refining the last details. If any designer/graphic is interested in making a decent logo ( i am a coder  ) and a simple but nice graphic layout for the website frontend only ( very simple ) please let me know by leaving your email here in the comments. 
The backend is ready and does not need redesign.&#60;p&#62;Thanks so much for any feedback
======
spooneybarger
Dont you think a few days is cutting it a bit short? Have you worked with a
lot of graphic designers? Do you understand that a good design isn't an
overnight thing? That it requires work?

I have always thought that coming to someone with just a couple days to do
something that you don't know how to do and assuming that it is simple and
easy and can be done in a couple days is just about the most insulting thing
you can do professionally.

I assume you wouldn't mean any insult by it but leaving something that you
can't do til the last minute and assuming it is simple is well... think back
to a time ( assuming you have been through this ) where your non-coding boss
came to you with a 'simple request' that had to be done 'right away to
complete a deal' which wasn't actually simple at all. It might appear simple
to someone without any knowledge of the problem domain but you as 'the expert'
know that isn't the case.

Perhaps you have already talked to a graphic designer who gave you a general
timeline for what you want and I'm totally off base, but it doesn't sound like
you have.

~~~
revo_ads
No, you are right. I didn't. Probably there is not enough time and i will do
the graphics by myself. It will suck but i will switch later. Thanks for
pointing out my mistake.

